# Meet Ralph, a Depressed Little Plant



## idreamofgreenie (Feb 11, 2021)

Hey yall, if anyone wants to help me cheer up Ralph, I’d appreciate any ideas. He is growing very slowly and is undersized for his three weeks of age. His soil kept getting bone dry and he was dark green and curling up, so I finally flushed his soil. He perked up a bit but now is droopy and his leaves look rubbery and dry. He started in my cold basement (about 60 degrees F) for the first two weeks of life until I brought in a heater. Soil is organic but a little rough I think.


Any tips about him or his grow environment much appreciated. First time grower here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

Looks thirsty and hungry to me. What kinda light is that and why is it not over the top of the plant.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2021)

Do you think the fella will be back Mr Hopper?

Poor man needs a lot of help.

it baffles me why new growers have so many problems when there is sooooooo much good info out there and with a little research and reading , one can usually start a garden with no problems.

Unless your Unca Walt and I do not know how to release him from some steel that an anti garden witch has cast upon the poor man......

For some reason , Unca can kill a plant by just looking at it


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

Ya never know.


----------



## idreamofgreenie (Feb 12, 2021)

I'd been spraying his soil 2-3 times a day, which is more than most grow guides recommend for seedlings, but the CFL kept sucking it dry, so I kept spraying. I am using a King LED 1000W on Veg setting about 36 inches above the plants and they are in humidity domes. Currently his soil is actually damp from the recent flush so I didnt think I should wet it more.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

That plant needs more water. Get the soil wet all the way to the bottom.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)

Help Me ............................................


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2021)

Douche that plant with water and remove dome. Remove the dome gradually, a little bit more each day.


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

Welcome duck, thanks for jumping in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

Duck is a good knowledgeable grower. Hopefully he will post more.. He started the Bong Hitters Club.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Feb 17, 2021)

Maybe SHE doesn't like being called Ralph?
How about calling her Rachel


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

But she could be a Ralph stuck in a Rachel's Body......................................


----------



## sharonp (Feb 18, 2021)

It might be cold.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Feb 19, 2021)

I've had to many plants turn out to be a Ralph...drink up Rachel...drink up.


----------

